# Smokemiester BBQ Smoke Generator??????????



## morkfrompork (Jan 2, 2016)

Just saw this and wondered if anyone is using, or has used one of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smokemieste...676282?hash=item2ca64dc7ba:g:~WYAAOSwAL9UeTqo


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2016)

That's putting out some stinky white smoke! Save yourself some money and check out the smokers that Todd sells at Amaze N Smokers. The tube smokers AMNTS work great in gas and charcoal smokers/grills/bbqs. The AMNPS works best in electric smokers.


----------



## morkfrompork (Jan 2, 2016)

dirtsailor...Already have one of Todd`s kits on it`s way..Read all about Todd`s stuff.

Agree that the white smoke was a turn off, but it could have been wide open just for the photo shoots.

Just thought I`d ask if anyone has used this gadget.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 2, 2016)

Definitely not one for the TBS only believers.  It would be one I might try if it weren't so pricey.

T


----------

